#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Electrical machines book by nagrath and kothari in pdf format

## anamika rathore

do anyone have electrical machines book by nagrath and kothari in pdf formatt then pls send me  Similar Threads: Electrical Machines Nagrath Kothari Power System Analysis (Nagrath and Kothari) NEED electrical machines by nagrath and kothari urgently Power System Analysis (Nagrath and Kothari) Please post IJ NAGRATH ELECTRICAL MACHINES

----------


## sanju_verma

I want also  electrical machines book by nagrath and kothari in pdf formatt then pls send me if u have

----------


## sivaprasanth

this one is very useful to best engineers

----------


## meetu chauhan

I also need the electrical machines book by nagrath and kothari in pdf formatt ,,,pls send me

----------


## nareshkmr

i also need same 1, if anybody have this then plzz send it to me.......
thnxxx....

----------


## Rokingboy36

i also need same 1, if anybody have this then plzz send it to me......
verythankfull to you......

----------


## Partha31

i also need this book..please someone upload the book..its urgent..thank you very much.. :):

----------


## hitanshu.vashishtha

i want electrial machies by nagrath admin pls upload

----------


## Dexter Button

Your services are very pleasing. This is the first book that i've not found on this site. Plz do something!!

----------


## DIMPLE JAIN

Please send me the same.

----------


## Rajat1605

plase send to me also thnxx

----------


## skyblue

anyone please send me the ebook of ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING BY NAGRATH KOTHARI

----------


## rahul23487

can you please send me this book, Electrical machines by Nagrath and Kothari. It would be very helpful for me.

----------


## Amit1207

Bro, kya tumhe ye book mila?
Kya mujhe download bhejega....
I need it
Basic Electrical Engg by nagrath kothari ki book chahye

----------


## PRIYAJIT GHOSH

please upload electrical machinary by nagrath kothai

----------


## prabhat1996mishra

I want this book on electrical machines asap. Someone please upload it.

----------


## anal choubey

pls upload early.......
it is very useful....for gate point of view

----------


## bablidager

hi,

you can download it by clicking the Link just, download will be start by itself.

https://books.google.co.in/books?id=...page&q&f=false

----------


## hemantvarsh

please upload electrical machinary by nagrath kothai
email id - hemant.varsh@gmail.com
please send ASAP.

----------


## DC960

I found a version of the book, but unfortunately it's incomplete, the last 150 pages are missing. It is a shame because it is the 4th edition, digital and in super high quality. It ends on page 759 and the last page on the index is 907. However, here is the Link: http://golibgen.io/view.php?id=1014422

Please update if you find a full version

----------

